# Ribble E Bike



## derrick (11 Jan 2019)

Built one up for a mate yesterday. He then ask me to take it for a spin today as i was going out with some of the club.Arrived at the metting place. Everyone was suprised to see me on a E bike. Anyway they all thought it looked good. Took a bit of getting used to.as i am used to Di2.did not take long i was soon flicking through the gears like pro. First thing i really noticed was how comfatable it was.Pro logo saddle felt really nice. We only did 26 miles so not really a hard ride. But i could end up trying one on my own bike. Anyway the E bit.felt a bit strange to start with. The motor cutting in and out. 15mph the motor cuts out. Then you are on your own. I did struggle to stay with the guys on the long flats. The bike is heavy. But when it came to the hills. This is what its all about. Effortless climbing. The guys where really impressed with my climbing. Icould have gone a lot quicker and taken a few KOMs. But that is not what i am about. Just keeping it at my usual pace. I would not have one myself. Well not yet anyway. But when i start to struggle with the normal club rides. I would defo think about one. So to round up i think there is a place for these. It would make life a lot easier for a few old boys and girls. Not really for the young. Or idiot KOM hunters.but if it helps put bums on saddles thats fine. Am looking forward to the Saturday ride. Paul will be pulling me up a few hills. But he is going to suffer on the short sharp hills once we get over 15mph.


----------



## Rooster1 (11 Jan 2019)

That is the least ugly e-bike I have seen, bravo Ribble.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2019)

It does look nice - you'd struggle to see it as an e-bike.


----------



## derrick (11 Jan 2019)

Rooster1 said:


> That is the least ugly e-bike I have seen, bravo Ribble.


There is room for improvement. They need to sort the front fork. I could fit a MTB wheel in there.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> There is room for improvement. They need to sort the front fork. I could fit a MTB wheel in there.


As long as you can fit one on the back. I would call that a plus not a minus.


----------



## RegG (11 Jan 2019)

Rooster1 said:


> That is the least ugly e-bike I have seen, bravo Ribble.



Take a look at this beauty......






.... much nicer than the Ribble, even if it does cost a _little_ bit more!


----------



## johnnyb47 (11 Jan 2019)

Its great to see positive posts about Ebikes. Those bikes look really nice too


----------



## derrick (11 Jan 2019)

RegG said:


> Take a look at this beauty......
> 
> View attachment 446638
> 
> ...


Same bike different colour.


----------



## RegG (11 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> Same bike different colour.



Look closer...... the Bianchi is _real_ quality!


----------



## derrick (11 Jan 2019)

RegG said:


> Look closer...... the Bianchi is _real_ quality!


I ment the same electrics, Although with Bianchi you do pay over the top for the name, i have had a bianchi, they are a nice bike but a bit overated.


----------



## robgul (11 Jan 2019)

Take a look at the Orbea Gain e road-bikes (one could argue that the Ribble is a direct copy - even down to the same top-tube control button) - the Orbeas are quite a bit cheaper than the Ribble for pretty much comparable machines.

The Orbeas have been around for a while with both a drop and flat bar version - it's the downtube battery that fools people - although someone on our club run saw mine and said he'd never seen a bike with a Rohloff hub gear and derailleur !! - he thought the compact rear hub motor was a hub gear :-)

Rob


----------



## derrick (11 Jan 2019)

robgul said:


> Take a look at the Orbea Gain e road-bikes (one could argue that the Ribble is a direct copy - even down to the same top-tube control button) - the Orbeas are quite a bit cheaper than the Ribble for pretty much comparable machines.
> 
> The Orbeas have been around for a while with both a drop and flat bar version - it's the downtube battery that fools people - although someone on our club run saw mine and said he'd never seen a bike with a Rohloff hub gear and derailleur !! - he thought the compact rear hub motor was a hub gear :-)
> 
> Rob


The Orbea was the first. Ribble is the copy. Both use the same system.


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Jan 2019)

*DM article alert*

Just seen this article about e-bike riders nicking Strava segments 

LINKY


----------



## robgul (12 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> The Orbea was the first. Ribble is the copy. Both use the same system.



I think that's what I said? - the Orbea range has been around since mid 2017 - Ribble only a few months. 

Rob


----------



## jann71 (12 Jan 2019)

smokeysmoo said:


> *DM article alert*
> 
> Just seen this article about e-bike riders nicking Strava segments
> 
> LINKY



Maybe she was just really fit.


----------



## derrick (12 Jan 2019)

smokeysmoo said:


> *DM article alert*
> 
> Just seen this article about e-bike riders nicking Strava segments
> 
> LINKY


People have been doing in cars motor bikes and anything else thats faster than a bike. Why i do not know. There will always be idiots out there.


----------



## youngoldbloke (13 Jan 2019)

Wilier have their version too , using the same EBM electrics and top tube button as the Orbea Gain and Ribble. Ultegra, around 12kg. 







I'd like to compare riding a Ribble with my Gain, but don't think I could live with the pale blue/white finish of the Ribbles.


----------



## derrick (13 Jan 2019)

youngoldbloke said:


> Wilier have their version too , using the same EBM electrics and top tube button as the Orbea Gain and Ribble. Ultegra, around 12kg.
> 
> View attachment 446879
> 
> ...


That does look good. Can't wait to get old and get one.


----------



## jowwy (13 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> That does look good. Can't wait to get old and get one.


Best go buy one then...cause that’s the comments normally made by the old and bigoted


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (13 Jan 2019)

I road the cube agree c62 recently & was very impressed with the weight & look of the bike compared to my giant road e pro.


----------



## derrick (13 Jan 2019)

jowwy said:


> Best go buy one then...cause that’s the comments normally made by the old and bigoted


Not yet i am only 66 so it will be a few years before i get one.


----------



## derrick (13 Jan 2019)

Well today i went out with Paul on his Ebike, Had a good ride chasing him up the hills, He really enjoyed it as it's the longest ride he has done for a while, He made me work on the hills, but i made him work on the flat and the fast hills, so a good time was had by both of us, I think there is a place for them on club rides as long as they are rode sensibly. Was a windy afternoon but it was not cold or wet, Got back to the pub where we had a few beers and discused the ride, am looking forward to the next one.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2076052709


----------



## Rooster1 (14 Jan 2019)

RegG said:


> Take a look at this beauty......
> 
> View attachment 446638
> 
> ...




You've Top Trumped the Ribble with that one - also very very nice. For the price of a car of course.


----------



## CXRAndy (31 Jan 2019)

Just seen the Ribble, what a nice looking bike. I believe these bikes given the correct exposure to the non cycling public will entice some to use a bike more and a car less. The only concern I have the power and top speed becomes abused to the point of dangerous. I also think 15mph is just a tad too low, 16-17mph before assistance drops away. If a non dedicated rider can get one ideally two hours of assistance over a hilly terrain, that will be more than sufficient for them to build a good starting fitness.


----------



## derrick (31 Jan 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> Just seen the Ribble, what a nice looking bike. I believe these bikes given the correct exposure to the non cycling public will entice some to use a bike more and a car less. The only concern I have the power and top speed becomes abused to the point of dangerous. I also think 15mph is just a tad too low, 16-17mph before assistance drops away. If a non dedicated rider can get one ideally two hours of assistance over a hilly terrain, that will be more than sufficient for them to build a good starting fitness.


I think the 15mph works well. After all its should be just to get you up the hills. Paul did struggle a bit in certain places.Due to the bike being quite heavy. But he enjoyed it. He says he will never worry about anymore hills. The idea is battery assist. It is a nice bike.


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 Feb 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> Just seen the Ribble, what a nice looking bike. I believe these bikes given the correct exposure to the non cycling public will entice some to use a bike more and a car less. The only concern I have the power and top speed becomes abused to the point of dangerous. I also think 15mph is just a tad too low, 16-17mph before assistance drops away. If a non dedicated rider can get one ideally two hours of assistance over a hilly terrain, that will be more than sufficient for them to build a good starting fitness.





derrick said:


> I think the 15mph works well. Paul did struggle a bit in certain places.Due to the bike being quite heavy. But he enjoyed it. He says he will never worry about anymore hills. The idea is battery assist. It is a nice bike.



15 mph is too low. 18 would be much better. I've found it can be hard work staying with a group as their speed drifts up over 15 on favourable stretches of road (this is with the club leisure ride group). It's like trying to keep up riding a heavy touring bike. My Gain is around 15 -16kg with pedals, saddle pack, bottle etc. 
I don't agree that "After all its should be just to get you up the hills". The minimum level of assistance puts me back in the position I was in before my legs became 'bu99ered' (I can't ride a conventional bike more than 3 -4 miles now, before the leg pain stops me - even my 8 kg carbon bike) so when it cuts out at 15 mph it can begin to hurt quite a lot! Hills can be fun now though!


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Mar 2019)

Sadly, the 15 mph limit is a legal one - any faster and it's a motorbike, with all the legal and licensing issues that involves.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> Well today i went out with Paul on his Ebike, Had a good ride chasing him up the hills, He really enjoyed it as it's the longest ride he has done for a while, He made me work on the hills, but i made him work on the flat and the fast hills, so a good time was had by both of us, I think there is a place for them on club rides as long as they are rode sensibly. Was a windy afternoon but it was not cold or wet, Got back to the pub where we had a few beers and discused the ride, am looking forward to the next one.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2076052709




In a nutshell that's what there all about.
People getting out and having a good ride without destroying themselves.

Best thing my wife ever bought, 20 mile MTB ride no prob,she used to struggle with 5-10 easy MTB miles on a normal bike


----------

